# oak floor 2" wide



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

there was a lot of swearing and beer drinking on this project. so far, only had two bad pieces, started out slow only because this is the first floor my father and i have ever done. love swinging a hammer next to that man. 
I don't think i would have picked such small boards but not my choice. went through about 1000- 1500 staples or more so far. about half way done here she is so far 
[attachment=4589][attachment=4588][attachment=4587][attachment=4586][attachment=4584][attachment=4585][attachment=4590][attachment=4591]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 21, 2012)

brown down said:


> there was a lot of swearing and beer drinking on this project. so far, only had two bad pieces, started out slow only because this is the first floor my father and i have ever done. love swinging a hammer next to that man.
> I don't think i would have picked such small boards but not my choice. went through about 1000- 1500 staples or more so far. about half way done here she is so far



nice floor browndown im going to do a couple rooms with this ambrosia i have i better get some beer.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2012)

I put hardwood in my house- only carpet left is in our closet. Lot of bending over but very happy we did it............. Looks very nice.


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I put hardwood in my house- only carpet left is in our closet. Lot of bending over but very happy we did it............. Looks very nice.


yea my back is screaming right now. nothing a few more cold ones won't fix :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey I remember the feelin- about 1000sq ft of it...................... ouch


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Hey I remember the feelin- about 1000sq ft of it...................... ouch


getting after the next room tomorrow so i should be real F up come monday :yippee: it is a great work out tho which i love, my back says different, but mentally great


----------

